# Imagine you would have to keep 5 plugins only. I mixed one of the most beautiful songs ever with my Top 5 !



## Plugintester (Nov 23, 2021)

After my experience with my 5 plugins mix I think I have made the right choice of plugins.
Vincente di Garcia from Granada in Spain plays the acoustic nylon guitar!
The 5 plugins you will find in the video.
The video starts right away with the mix and then the plugins are showcased.


----------



## Crossroads (Nov 24, 2021)

I don't want to be an asshole but this sounds horrible. The song was better without the plugins. Sorry...


----------



## Dan K (Nov 24, 2021)

Plugintester said:


> After my experience with my 5 plugins mix I think I have made the right choice of plugins.
> Vincente di Garcia from Granada in Spain plays the acoustic nylon guitar!
> The 5 plugins you will find in the video.
> The video starts right away with the mix and then the plugins are showcased.



Good plugins, I have two of them and song is from an album I dig a lot, pretty cool version


----------



## Plugintester (Nov 25, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> I don't want to be an asshole but this sounds horrible. The song was better without the plugins. Sorry...


Well yes maybe, if you prefer a boomy and dull sound with some low end rumble.
Everyone has different mixing and listening preferences, of course


----------



## Plugintester (Nov 25, 2021)

BTW I have just released a new video


----------



## Plugintester (Nov 27, 2021)

My first impression on Acustica Audio preamps


----------



## Henu (Nov 28, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> The song was better without the plugins. Sorry...





Plugintester said:


> Well yes maybe, if you prefer a boomy and dull sound with some low end rumble.


Both of you may be right, but I nevertheless strongly suggest OP to take off about 80% of that _completely_ overdone and futile processing.


----------



## Jamie Sun (Nov 29, 2021)

I made the same experience with AA plugins. I demoed some of them, but did not like them very much. The EQs are not bad, but I have more than enough. 
@Heno
Like the majority I listen and watch youtube videos on my smartphone. 
I can imagine that reviewing plugins it only makes sense to drive a plugin hard with extreme settings to make the viewers hear a difference. OP says in one video that he wouldn't normally use the plugins that way. But I do not like multi and special fx plugins like Soundtoys or Ujam Retro, it's adding and changing too much imo. I like the VTines Rhodes video, did not know about this plugin and dev.


----------



## Plugintester (Nov 29, 2021)

Henu, thanks for your feedback.
My approach is to find a topic for a video, to decide what plugins to include and then compose, track and record a song for the video. So my mix is always in the initial phase and the plugins are used to show their potential. Would I mix it 3 months later or make the video later again, it could sound differently.
I completely understand that not everyone will like this approach.
@Jamie Sunt
Yes, you are right, I also think most people watch on smartphones and if a plugin doesn't make a big perceived difference, it's not very exciting.


----------



## Plugintester (Nov 30, 2021)

I dig Pianoteq's morphing feature a lot. Frankly speaking I did not pay a lot attention to it first, but it's awesome!
Here's a video


----------

